# Can I compile Linux hardware code with FreeBSD?



## fbsd_ (May 24, 2021)

So I have a close-source wi-fi card. It works fine with windows ofc and fine with Linux because Ubuntu's developers develop a hardware support for that driver and its open-source. So Im really enjoying using FreeBSD but not being able to connection internet without ethernet cable or extra wi-fi dongle is what I want. Here is the question:
Can I add Linux's hardware support codes to FreeBSD(that I cloned from its github page) and compile it and copy to my disk with hardware supports I need??

Thanks for reading all these and thinking to help...

So its that simple to download an AUR package on Arch Linux:








						GitHub - tomaspinho/rtl8821ce
					

Contribute to tomaspinho/rtl8821ce development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



What about FreeBSD?!
I also saw topics opened about this driver and still not supports over ports or 13.0 update so I guess the best solution can be adding Linux things in it.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 24, 2021)

Hello,

Unfortunately this is not so simple.

Someone have created already an request, you maybe want to create some noise. 
	

	




						247495 – rtw88: RTL8821CE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter support
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## fbsd_ (May 24, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately this is not so simple.
> 
> ...


Yea I see. Last comment was 2020-07-31 11:35:53 UTC. I dont have a BugZilla account currently so I will not comment but I guess maybe I can solve it by copying that source files in FreeBSD source or cant we cross-compile that codes for FreeBSD OS binary and copy them to running system then inform system about that new hardwares(by the way I guess that cant be work maybe because systems compiling with hardwares already so adding them later not seems to be very good idea.) It works on Arch Linux to download compiled hardware binaries and being able to use them without recompiling whole system. Maybe I can check out what that hardware AUR package contains and changes on Arch Linux so try same things on FreeBSD too. Some time FreeBSD makes me like using linux. _ofc its not linux_ but system paths like linux lol(maybe because unix-like huh)


----------



## fbsd_ (May 24, 2021)

Oh seems like you are right. Lots of Linux things


----------

